# Choppers



## romeo (Feb 6, 2009)

I figure some of you guys build choppers too. Anyway, the biggest roadblock is always the electrical systems when you are building rice choppers. So here is a little help on a simple wiring system for most of the honda's with V-twins (with dual plug) or V4's. I also have ones for Yamaha 650 twins and CB's that I will dig up later.


----------

